# Audi Warranty Extension forms received today! (HPFP/Cam follower)



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Audi Warranty Extension forms received today! (HPFP/Cam follower)*PICS ADDED**

So I've got my forms regarding the intake cam/camfollower HPFP. AND, they supplied me with a reimbursement claim form! I've not had this issue *knock wood*, but for those of you out there that have had this failure, you may be able to get some coin back!

*Here's a number regarding the reimbursement form that you'll need to fill out;
800 253 2834.*
I'm a bit stunned that nobody else has received this paperwork? You all have filled out your ownership transfer cards, right?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Would you want to scan or take a picture of the letter?

Muchos Gracias Senior


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

How did you get this? I am assuming its for out of warranty? What is the time limit? I am at 80k with this problem. Is it for dealer only reimbursement?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Wha?!

I had a problem with my cam follower at like 51k (right when I got the car) and got it replaced...but not by an authorized dealer...I wonder if I could get my money back...

oh and yeah...pics or it never happened


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> Wha?!
> 
> I had a problem with my cam follower at like 51k (right when I got the car) and got it replaced...but not by an authorized dealer...I wonder if I could get my money back...


did you get it fixed at a shop or at some fix & leave joint by the shea stadium junkyard? Or somebody DIY for you?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> did you get it fixed at a shop or at some fix & leave joint by the shea stadium junkyard? Or somebody DIY for you?


lol. I wouldn't trust my family minivan with the shea guys! not that any of the cars could get through there (i'm glad my dad's allroad has air ride...otherwise we would've f*&ked up some suspensions and undercarriages in that areas)

my brother's friend has a friend (I know it sounds like a whole ferris bueller spiel) who works at an audi dealer, and repairs cars on the side (off-the-books) that I brought it to. Cost me ~$1500 for cam shaft, cam follower, and hpfp to be replaced


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> lol. I wouldn't trust my family minivan with the shea guys! not that any of the cars could get through there (i'm glad my dad's allroad has air ride...otherwise we would've f*&ked up some suspensions and undercarriages in that areas)
> 
> my brother's friend has a friend (I know it sounds like a whole ferris bueller spiel) who works at an audi dealer, and repairs cars on the side (off-the-books) that I brought it to. Cost me ~$1500 for cam shaft, cam follower, and hpfp to be replaced



so when you replace it, theres no updated camshaft right? its just the same and youre waiting for it to fail again?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

604a3 said:


> so when you replace it, theres no updated camshaft right? its just the same and youre waiting for it to fail again?


no. He supplied me with the updated camshaft and cam follower. and a new(er) hpfp


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

theres an updated one?

so you dont ever have to check the cam follower again?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

604a3 said:


> theres an updated one?
> 
> so you dont ever have to check the cam follower again?


for the Fsi engine, yeah

they match the cam follower and cam shaft hardness (versus the cam shaft being much harder than the cam follower) I haven't heard any problems with the newer revisions of the camshafts...


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. Gotta go check the mail box now!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> my brother's friend has a friend (I know it sounds like a whole ferris bueller spiel) who works at an audi dealer, and repairs cars on the side (off-the-books) that I brought it to. Cost me ~$1500 for cam shaft, cam follower, and hpfp to be replaced


Ouch, $1500 repair right after purchase. You didn't go after the buyer? Didn't go for hot cams?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Ouch, $1500 repair right after purchase. You didn't go after the buyer? Didn't go for hot cams?


nope. didn't go after the buyer. we figured it would happen and worked that price into our buy price. we still got a good deal even with the additional $1,500 early a3 owner charge


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> for the Fsi engine, yeah
> 
> they match the cam follower and cam shaft hardness (versus the cam shaft being much harder than the cam follower) I haven't heard any problems with the newer revisions of the camshafts...


This is not correct. Most A3's came with the "B" revision cam and they have also been know to fail. You will still need to inspect the new cam because the follower still wears and will eventually need to be replaced.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> This is not correct. Most A3's came with the "B" revision cam and they have also been know to fail. You will still need to inspect the new cam because the follower still wears and will eventually need to be replaced.


yah thats what i thought or else everyone would just replace their cam and get rid of that problem. i remember seeing an aftermarket roller cam for our fsi engines but not much people tried it.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> This is not correct. Most A3's came with the "B" revision cam and they have also been know to fail. You will still need to inspect the new cam because the follower still wears and will eventually need to be replaced.


Ah. Good to know. I stand corrected.
I believe I am on the "D" revision. Those don't have any problems right?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

AFAIK there is only the "B" revision.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> Ah. Good to know. I stand corrected.
> I believe I am on the "D" revision. Those don't have any problems right?


Pretty sure there are only up to a "B" revision. Every FSI with a follower will potentially have this problem regardless of what cam you have.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Pretty sure there are only up to a "B" revision. Every FSI with a follower will potentially have this problem regardless of what cam you have.


Yep. Checking and replacing the follower should just fall under preventative maintenance for the FSI. It really doesn't take that long to do and replacing one a year at $60 or however much they are is a drop in the bucket compared to the cost/headache of having to replace a cam, pump, and follower...plus the potential disaster of metal parts floating around your engine. Even if I had the updated cam (I might, I haven't checked to see which revision I have) I would still make it a point to check that thing every oil change at least.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

If the black stuff wears off on the follower, can I just get some black magic marker and make it all black again? They are permanent magic marker, afterall.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a heads up, my cam follower failed recently which led to my APR HPFP taking a crap, which led to a pretty damaged intake cam. I called Audi of Cary (NC), and gave them my VIN and they are going to repair everything under the extended warranty. Mine is '06 2.0T (obviously). So this **** is legit. The only thing I have to pay for is getting my car to the dealership


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Will someone take a phone pic of this letter already??!1


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71442323 said:


> Will someone take a phone pic of this letter already??!1


x2 please.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Pretty sure there are only up to a "B" revision. Every FSI with a follower will potentially have this problem regardless of what cam you have.


Hmmm...there is definitely a "D" revision of something...because I didn't completely pull that out of my ass
And that sucks that every FSI will still potentially have that problem, but the % chance is much lower, correct?

AND WE NEED PICS!

my brother got a notice for this yesterday (Friday), but he owns a GLI...
Why is VWoA so much better than AoA? At least when getting notices out passed and distributed...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I believe you're thinking of the "D" diverter valve.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bump with added pics


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the picture.

The question I then have is should we change out the cam as preventative maintenance or should we just let the dang thing fail and have it covered under warranty?

Also, how do performance mods impact the eligibility for this warranty extension? Anyone have experience.


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

I called my local dealer as i have this issue as we speak and they didnt know anything of it and supposedly checked the vin with audi. Anyone know how to proceed when the dealer doesnt know besides calling audi?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> The question I then have is should we change out the cam as preventative maintenance or should we just let the dang thing fail and have it covered under warranty?


Replace a $50 part or wait for it to fail and send chunks of metal throughout the inside of your engine... Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chlubb said:


> I called my local dealer as i have this issue as we speak and they didnt know anything of it and supposedly checked the vin with audi. Anyone know how to proceed when the dealer doesnt know besides calling audi?


Hey, call the 800 number that's listed. I wish I had more answers but really I don't. First thing I did when I purchased the car last year is fill out the ownership transfer card in the original warranty information pack in the owners manual wallet. 

At 80k, you should be covered... that is unless you've modified the car as outlined in one of theimages shown. 

Good luck man!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Replace a $50 part or wait for it to fail and send chunks of metal throughout the inside of your engine... Seems like a no-brainer to me.


Tough to do if you have a 2.0T with the original design of two hard fuel lines to and from the HPFP.


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

I got the same letter today. 
Mine failed around 100,00 miles. Well I don't know when it failed. I saw it 100,000. Changed the pump and follower as a temporary fix. Checked at 1000 miles and 5000 and there was not much wear on the follower. The fuel lobe on the camshaft is in bad shape. I'm surprised it lasted this long. 








The center piece was recovered right below the cam chain.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

A3_yuppie said:


> Tough to do if you have a 2.0T with the original design of two hard fuel lines to and from the HPFP.


Exactly what I have. A bit of a pain but no biggie. It's worth the piece of mind. Although I am overdue to check mine. I figure I'll do it when I do the timing belt but I keep putting that off too.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

Just called the number. They didn't know anything about the cam or HPFP for my 06 A3. Anyone else have any luck? Do you need to prompt them to look for something?

I'm going to submit my paperwork and the info to Audi and see if anything happens.

DF


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I received my letter yesterday. I didn't have a "problem" but I had mine replaced as preventative maintenance. Think Audi will cover it? It was done by the dealership.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

vwlippy said:


> I received my letter yesterday. I didn't have a "problem" but I had mine replaced as preventative maintenance. Think Audi will cover it? It was done by the dealership.


Warranty covers complete failure not follower replacement. Audi won't even replace it as maintenance, they wait for full failure before they do anything unless you pay out of pocket, so no they won't be giving you anything back.


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got my letter yesterday. Glad this happened now because I was planning on replacing my cam follower in the next few months as preventative maintenance.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

-PTK- said:


> Just got my letter yesterday. Glad this happened now because I was planning on replacing my cam follower in the next few months as preventative maintenance.


So now you are not going to replace it and hope it fails? They won't pay to replace your follower UNLESS it's a total failure.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I replaced my follower last October. I'm waiting to get a copy of the invoice from ECS, as well as trying to figure out how to confirm payment was made, then I'll be sending it out for a refund to the tune of $50 

I think with this, everyone's happy. I saved Audi a ton of money doing it myself. I'm planning to ship them back my old follower as well, in case engineering wants to have a look at it.


...or not. Really? They would rather replace a total failure? That makes no g.d. sense.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I think with this, everyone's happy.


I have to buy cam followers and check/replace them on a regular basis because of this defective design. The only way I can avoid this expense and hassle is to ignore it, let let the cam follower disintegrate, and then have Audi fix it and hope it hasn't caused other damage that will show up later.

I'm sure as hell not happy.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just got my letter today. I didn't think I was going to get one since I have a 2005.5 production year, and I thought my VIN didn't fall in range.

Relief to have my letter tho.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

I hope they are ready to pay me $2100


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Can't wait to go get my 35k service done. Last time I was there for an oil change my service manager ridiculed me for wanting to change out the cam. He said he talked to his lead mechanic and said if I didn't have signs of a problem that they don't recommend changing it. They would even do a inspect and replace even though I said I would pay.

Glad the consumer is more informed then Audi themselves.


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Can't wait to go get my 35k service done. Last time I was there for an oil change my service manager ridiculed me for wanting to change out the cam. He said he talked to his lead mechanic and said if I didn't have signs of a problem that they don't recommend changing it. They would even do a inspect and replace even though I said I would pay.
> 
> Glad the consumer is more informed then Audi themselves.


When I took mine in for it's 65k service I asked them to check it out. After they had finished, they told me that they wouldn't check it physically because they would have to pull apart the engine, but said it sounded fine. I was willing to pay for them to check it too.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyody have a worn out cam follower they are willing to sell me?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> I replaced my follower last October. I'm waiting to get a copy of the invoice from ECS, as well as trying to figure out how to confirm payment was made, then I'll be sending it out for a refund to the tune of $50
> 
> I think with this, everyone's happy. I saved Audi a ton of money doing it myself. I'm planning to ship them back my old follower as well, in case engineering wants to have a look at it.
> 
> ...


What don't people understand, read the extended warranty card? They aren't going to pay you back for replacing a cam follower before failure. There are specific terms of the TSB that that must be met to cover anything such as engine codes and a punched out follower. While you did save Audi money in the long term replacing the follower yourself before failure the extended warranty doesn't cover this so there would be nor reimbursement. I know it makes no sense but this stops Audi from having to pay for every follower customers replaced.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

tiptronic said:


> I hope they are ready to pay me $2100


+1

Got my letter today. I'm ready to get my money back.


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> So now you are not going to replace it and hope it fails? They won't pay to replace your follower UNLESS it's a total failure.


I'm not going to replace it but I'm also not hoping it fails. I'd love to make it to 100k miles and sell this car with the follower intact. All that matters is that if it does fail before then, it's covered.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Anyody have a worn out cam follower they are willing to sell me?


Me. Though I was going to send it in with my reimbursement request. How much $?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If they don't pay me back, it's whatever. I can't really afford the downtime to have it grenade my head. To me, it's worth the $50 bucks every few years. It's not very difficult to install.


----------



## myc526 (Oct 12, 2010)

so that means if your car is already tuned, the warranty isn't going to cover ?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

myc526 said:


> so that means if your car is already tuned, the warranty isn't going to cover ?


The letter does contain language that would exclude engines that are modified. If your tune gives you that ability to switch to a stock program with security lock-out, then you would be in a good position to receive the warranted service.


----------

